# Linux skript zum umwandeln von Dezimal in dualzahlen



## borisbrause (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo 
kann mir vielleicht jemand schnell den code schreiben mit dem iich dualzahlen in dezimal (und umgekehrt) umwanlden kann?=
ich schreib ne zahl ein und die soll umgewadenlt werden
programmieren in vi unter linux ein ganz einfaches skript

DANKE SCHONMAL IM VORRAUSE

THX


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Mit dem Konsolenprogramm dc kannst du innerhalb der Shell verschiedene Rechenoperationen durchführen. Unter anderem eben auch Umwandlungen von einem Zahlensystem in ein anderes.

```
Umwandeln von Dezimal nach Dual:
   echo 127 2 o p | dc
   
   Ausgabe:
   1111111
   
    Umwandeln von Dual nach Dezimal:
   echo 2 i 1111111 p | dc
   
   Ausgabe:
   127
```
 
 Oder als Shell Script:

```
[root@tld2 ~]# cat ./dec2bin.sh
 #!/bin/bash
 echo $1 2 o p | dc
 [root@tld2 ~]# cat ./bin2dec.sh
 #!/bin/bash
 echo 2 i $1 p | dc
```
 

```
[root@tld2 ~]# ./dec2bin.sh 127
 1111111
 [root@tld2 ~]# ./bin2dec.sh 1111111
 127
```
 
   Gruß Tom


----------

